# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى الشعر والنثر > منتدى الشعر والخواطر المنقوله >  >  وش قصة (بأل محمد عرف الصواب)

## عفاف الهدى

( بآل محمد عرف الصواب) من أشهر القصائد التي قيلت في الأمام علي عليه السلام
وكم تغنى بها الرواديد في قصائدهم
فهل فكرنا يوما ما قصة هذه القصيده
راح اذكرها اليكم
 بعد ما سمعتها من طفلة من جماعة انوار محمد صلى الله عليه واله وسلم قبل كم ليلة 
ان معاوية في احدى المرات قال لجلسائه من قال في الإمام علي عليه السلام ما فيه فله هذه البدره فقال كلا منهمكلاما غير موافق من شتم أمير المؤمنين عليه السلام الا عمرو بن العاص فإنه قال ابياتا اعتقدها وخالفها 
وهي:
بآل محمد عرف الصواب .....وفي ابياتهم نزل الكتاب
هم حجج الإله على البرايا......بهمس وبجدهم لا يستراب
ولا سيما أبو حسن علي.......ليس في المجد مرتبة تهاب
إذا طلبت صوارمه نفوسا.......فليس لها سوى نعم جواب
طعام حسامه مهج الأعادي ....وفيض دم الرقاب لا شراب
وضربته كبيعته بخم.......معاقدها من الناس الرقاب
إذا لم تبر من أعد علي......فمالك في محبته ثواب
هو البكاء في المحراب ليلا......هو الضحاك إن آن الضراب
علي الدر والذهب المصفى .......وباقي الناس كلهم تراب
هو النبأ العظيم وفلك نوح .......وباب الله وانقطع الجواب

فأعطاه معاوية البدرة وحرم الآخرين منها 

والله يعطيكم العافية

----------


## كبرياء

*طرح رآئع ..* 
*وكلمآت مميزهـ ..* 
*يسـلموو ملآيين ..* 
*يعطيك ربي ألف عآفيهـ ..* 
*لآعدمـ ..* 
*كبريآء*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

وتسلمي لي انت يالغالية

----------


## نور الهدايه

ييطيك الف الف عافيه
على الكلمات حاووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووه

----------


## عفاف الهدى

انت الحلوه عزيزتي نور

----------


## علي pt

مشكورة أختي عفاف على ذكر قصة هالقصيدة
توني أسمع بها ~ وافشلتاه الجهال يعرفوها وأحنا لا
بارك الله فيك أنتي والتي أخبرتك بالقصة ..

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الله يبارك فيك اخ علي
ويسلم لي هالمرور

----------


## نبض الحياه



----------


## أمل السعادة

*من زمان كان ودي اعرف من قال هالأبيات*
*وتاليها تطلع من الذ أعذاء الإمام عليه السلام*
*لا إله الا الله*
*مشكورة أختي ماقصرتي*
*ورحم الله والديك*
*تقبلي مروري*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

نبض الحياة
اسعدني مرورش

----------


## عفاف الهدى

امل السعاده
شفتي مين قال هالأبيات الذ الأعداء
فعلا سبحان الله
يسلم لي احلى مرور

----------


## نبض قلب

طرح موفق غآليتي وكلمآت رآئعه ذآت تميز ملموس ..

سلمتي على هذآ الموضوع الرآئع
تحياتي
نبوض

----------


## عفاف الهدى

وتسلمي لي يالغلى عالمرور

----------

